# REW Holland Lop



## yannimom (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone have any advice on a REW Holland Lop?  A friend offered me one, but it doesn't really have a place in my herd.  Is it worth it?


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 16, 2010)

What do you know about this rabbit, other than its color? REW tells you nothing about the other color genes this animal is carrying, though you might be able to figure that out if you have the pedigree for it. What sort of type does it have? REW is a rather uncommon color for Hollands around here, and most of the ones I have seen haven't had the best type. I suspect that the breeders were paying more attention to the colors they were producing than the quality of the animals themselves.

Contrary to what some people believe, REW does not _cause_ white toenails, or white hairs to appear in the coat. REW can mask the presence of these faults (how can you tell if a white rabbit has white markings?!) which can then appear in the offspring if the REW is bred to a rabbit with a colored coat. If an REW isn't hiding these faults, then it is no more trouble to a breeding program than any other color.


----------

